# ok a new thread!



## cav (May 23, 2008)

would like to chat to all my loyal friends
thanks for all your support lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Hiya sweetiepie, how are you my friend?....xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Karen,
How's your gang doing ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

You are welcome Cav - my mail box is always open to you


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi cavy how you doing , not seen you around for a while , hope you and all are doing ok.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Put er on ignore FS where she belongs - don't rise!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Hiya sweetiepie, how are you my friend?....xxxx


im good thanks

lots of newbies on here


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Now then now then whats been going on?


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

not just the oldies  (forum membership wise of course) 
I'd like to be involved in a chit chat as well,


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

hey cav hope ya good me and claire was just on about you last night and how we aint seen ya lol shame she is at work she will be pi$$ed to av missed putting her 2penneth in


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Hi Karen,
> How's your gang doing ?


thanks sal

we are all good
how are your lot?
think i got pups on the way


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You are welcome Cav - my mail box is always open to you


is your box open to me


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

cavrooney said:


> thanks sal
> 
> we are all good
> how are your lot?
> think i got pups on the way


Were fine thanks 
Exciting times ahead then with little ones expected


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> FS & I happen to be experts in the field!!! you wanna play hunny! Try the motorway - it's approaching rush hour
> love
> DT
> xxxx


lol...love it.


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

Goat Boy said:


> hey cav hope ya good me and claire was just on about you last night and how we aint seen ya lol shame she is at work she will be pi$$ed to av missed putting her 2penneth in


lol glad i got my piece in while things were still open,


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

borderer said:


> is your box open to me


Just like my door is


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Goat Boy said:


> hey cav hope ya good me and claire was just on about you last night and how we aint seen ya lol shame she is at work she will be pi$$ed to av missed putting her 2penneth in


hi barney
say hi to claire for me
how are you all?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> would like to chat to all my loyal friends
> thanks for all your support lol


Nice to see you back onxx:thumbup:


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

cat everyone please ignore catlover, you're feeding the troll


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

don't know whats been going on but looks like I missed it.

good luck with ur pups cav


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I wear my red hat with great pride sunshine


you can wear that for me when i come for tea


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> hi barney
> say hi to claire for me
> how are you all?


we are good thanks you been busy chick ?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

please play nice, all bickering posts have been removed


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> don't know whats been going on but looks like I missed it.
> 
> good luck with ur pups cav


thanks hun
how are you?


----------



## catlover22 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> whats your game


i dont have a "game" just contributing to the thread like everybody else, and proving myself right while i do it!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

why dont ya all press ignore button


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Vixie said:


> please play nice, all bickering posts have been removed


This is a great hangover cure ya know...


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> whats your game


Ignore it lil!!! seems they have the day of kindergarten!

You see my muppet thread!!!


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

joote said:


> cat everyone please ignore catlover, you're feeding the troll


*Lol i agree....................I gotta feed my troll later  

C'mon now all play nicely thank you :thumbup: :thumbup: an bordie me box is ready lol :thumbup:*


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You are welcome Cav - my mail box is always open to you


dt you are sound as a pound
thanks again xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Vixie said:


> please play nice, all bickering posts have been removed


My pic got removed when it wasn't bickering but Catlovers abusive comments are still here...why?


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Heading over to my ignore button now, what a flippin saddo, we are trying to keep it pleasant on here.

Good luck with the pups Cav! hope you stay on here.

Izzie


----------



## catlover22 (Mar 18, 2009)

once again theres no need for bad language now is there! oh and it takes 2 to argue!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

:Yawn::Yawn::Yawn: just do one will ya


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Are you just a child or what i cant think of any adult that would be so ignorant cant you go and play with your pram and leave the decent people to get on with posting bye , good luck with the pups Cavy how exciting


----------



## catlover22 (Mar 18, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> My pic got removed when it wasn't bickering but Catlovers abusive comments are still here...why?


boohooo!!!:001_tt2:


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello peeps - i have changed my name as i am receiving protestations i have not gone public yet!!!


----------



## catlover22 (Mar 18, 2009)

jeanie said:


> Are you just a child or what i cant think of any adult that would be so ignorant cant you go and play with your pram and leave the decent people to get on with posting bye , good luck with the pups Cavy how exciting


im bored of playing with my pram, you lot are so much more fun!!

on a more serious note, im not a child just a mere person expressing my right to freedom of speech and my opinion! sorry if its not to your taste


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

catlover22 said:


> boohooo!!!:001_tt2:


haha
grow up
why not do a thread maybe you carnt cus no members would talk to you
see ya got loads of friends pmsl:ihih:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

catlover22 said:


> boohooo!!!:001_tt2:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

catlover22 said:


> im bored of playing with my pram, you lot are so much more fun!!
> 
> on a more serious note, im not a child just a mere person expressing my right to freedom of speech and my opinion! sorry if its not to your taste


rrr:rrr:rrr:rrr:rrr:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

cavrooney said:


> haha
> grow up
> why not do a thread maybe you carnt cus no members would talk to you
> see ya got loads of friends pmsl:ihih:


So true.


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

you guys behave or i will have to call the police again!


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

lmao.........


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Hi Ya Karen we keep missing eachother :skep: how you been :biggrin:*


----------



## catlover22 (Mar 18, 2009)

cavrooney said:


> haha
> grow up
> why not do a thread maybe you carnt cus no members would talk to you
> see ya got loads of friends pmsl:ihih:


i think youll find i do have a thread in the cat chat section, so get your facts right first and secondly why the hell would i want to be friends with any of you?! what makes you think your all so special!! :frown2:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> haha
> grow up
> why not do a thread maybe you carnt cus no members would talk to you
> see ya got loads of friends pmsl:ihih:


pmsl! yeah - who are ya????????????


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

catlover22 said:


> i think youll find i do have a thread in the cat chat section, so get your facts right first and secondly why the hell would i want to be friends with any of you?! what makes you think your all so special!! :frown2:


Yeah and you didnt go down a storm well there either!:dita::dita: and personally I think you really want to be our friends! and i cannot say I blame you tbo - but you will have to work a little harder be one of the gang:aureola:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

catlover22 said:


> i think youll find i do have a thread in the cat chat section, so get your facts right first and secondly why the hell would i want to be friends with any of you?! what makes you think your all so special!! :frown2:


Ah but we are special as you cant keep yourself away from us. :dita:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Hi Ya Karen we keep missing eachother :skep: how you been :biggrin:*


hello stranger
nice to see us on at the same time

my health is loads better hun

how are you?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

catlover22 said:


> i think youll find i do have a thread in the cat chat section, so get your facts right first and *secondly why the hell would i want to be friends with any of you?!* what makes you think your all so special!! :frown2:


aaaw that's actually quite hurtful. I don't want to sound horrible but if you don't want to make friends or whatever then please do not darken our doorways. I mean that in the nicest way and as I said in the other thread in Cat Chat I have no interest in arguing with you but is this really worth it? The arguing.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> My pic got removed when it wasn't bickering but Catlovers abusive comments are still here...why?


I have deleted all her comments as well, the only reason yours was removed as it was replying to her post and didnt make sense without it there. It was nothing tio do with your post


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

I pressed the red triangle - am fed up with the mud slinging . bye


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Hi.

Welcome to pet forums.

Here you will find a warm blanket of friendship amongst your fellow animal lovers as you bask in the light of the fur, feather and scales of your loved ones.

Just like every other communities you will find people from all walks of life. Some will feel like you have known them for years, some you will feel like having a beer with and others, well, let's move on shall we.

Local to your neighbourhood is a whole library of knowldege on hamsetrs to hens, cats to cockerteels and dogs to..... other d animals.

Should you choose Pet Forums as the place for you you won't be dissappointed. We will allocate you your own plot with accomodation to put up pictures, invite friends and receive you mail.

We all try and get along but sometimes, that;s just not possible. If you have adispute with one of your neighbours we ask you to keep it down for the sake of the neighbourhood. Instead we suggest waiting until night fall and shovelling that little brown present over their fence. Hey, it was their cat that laid it. Right?!?!?!

Pet Forums is a village, a community where you can share, listen or dive right in. We don't mind we just ask you use your own slippers to do the spanking!!!

So come in. It's your destiny.

This commercial was brought to you by Hutch6 Productions on behalf of wearegushingfriends.com.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

cavrooney said:


> hello stranger
> nice to see us on at the same time
> 
> my health is loads better hun
> ...


*Yep i dont bother on here much these days  im ok huni glad your on the mend  Missed ya loads :thumbup:*


----------



## catlover22 (Mar 18, 2009)

WittyKitty said:


> aaaw that's actually quite hurtful. I don't want to sound horrible but if you don't want to make friends or whatever then please do not darken our doorways. I mean that in the nicest way and as I said in the other thread in Cat Chat I have no interest in arguing with you but is this really worth it? The arguing.


i actually quite like you, i think you seem a nice lady who dosent follow the crowd so im sorry if i hurt you but it wasnt aimed at you, as i think you can see and like i said before it takes 2 to argue!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Vixie said:


> I have deleted all her comments as well, the only reason yours was removed as it was replying to her post and didnt make sense without it there. It was nothing tio do with your post


OK Vixie...thank you for explaining. 
Unfortunately Catlover seems intent on coming on here causing trouble still and that will mean YET ANOTHER of Cavys threads will be closed.


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

ignore ignore ignore ignore cat


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Everyone here is special as long as they can debate in a nice tone and not be argumentive and ignorant to people, you must like us or why are you chatting in your funny way i think at your age they call it fun , not my sort of fun


----------



## catlover22 (Mar 18, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> OK Vixie...thank you for explaining.
> Unfortunately Catlover seems intent on coming on here causing trouble still and that will mean YET ANOTHER of Cavys threads will be closed.


yes because that would be a massive shame seeing as her threads are so informative and tell me everything i need to know about animals!!


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> hello stranger
> nice to see us on at the same time
> 
> my health is loads better hun
> ...


*Glad your feeling better karenxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

whatever..............ya boring me now


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Glad your feeling better karenxxxxxxxxxxxx*


haha thanks hun

did they sort you out yet?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

catlover22 said:


> yes because that would be a massive shame seeing as her threads are so informative and tell me everything i need to know about animals!!


How rude are you?
Incase you havent noticed, this is General chat section....do you know what that means or would you like it explaining to you?
If you find it so boring then go find a thread that interests you and bless them with your company. :dita::dita:


----------



## catlover22 (Mar 18, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> whatever..............ya boring me now


boring you that much that you feel the need to reply...

ahh but its kinda sweet you take the time, thanks xxxxxx


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

catlover22 said:


> yes because that would be a massive shame seeing as her threads are so informative and tell me everything i need to know about animals!!


i carnt be botherd with you!:mad2:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> OK Vixie...thank you for explaining.
> Unfortunately Catlover seems intent on coming on here causing trouble still and that will mean YET ANOTHER of Cavys threads will be closed.


I didnt want to close this one as well thats why I was trying to just delete the posts and not close the whole thread

can't see the need for arguing myself, life is too short and hard enough anyway without a friendly forum turning into a war


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Vixie said:


> I didnt want to close this one as well thats why I was trying to just delete the posts and not close the whole thread
> 
> can't see the need for arguing myself, life is too short and hard enough anyway without a friendly forum turning into a war


I agree Vixie but surely it is plain to see this Catlover person could just go to another thread rather than keep stirring up trouble YET AGAIN?


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> haha thanks hun
> 
> did they sort you out yet?


*Lets just say its still work in progress huni hehe

Oh an good news i now have a flat and move in next month :thumbup: :thumbup:*


----------



## catlover22 (Mar 18, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> How rude are you?
> Incase you havent noticed, this is General chat section....do you know what that means or would you like it explaining to you?
> If you find it so boring then go find a thread that interests you and bless them with your company. :dita::dita:


erm i think youll find it wasnt me who said i was bored!! 
and yes please do explain it to me and while your doing that il continue with my rude ways, thanks


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

catlover22 said:


> boring you that much that you feel the need to reply...
> 
> ahh but its kinda sweet you take the time, thanks xxxxxx


I know you want my attention so i guess i can try and validate you and make you feel wanted:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

catlover22 said:


> erm i think youll find it wasnt me who said i was bored!!
> and yes please do explain it to me and while your doing that il continue with my rude ways, thanks


On the contrary...you were complaining how Cavys threads were so uninteresting. Do you forget what you write?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Gald im not a mod anymore  this is more trouble than its worth yet another one to be closed  for god sakes just get rid of the Trouble makers then this forum can go back to how it used to be in the days when it 1st opend  *


----------



## catlover22 (Mar 18, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I know you want my attention so i guess i can try and validate you and make you feel wanted:thumbup::thumbup:


ohh thank you suzy, can we be best friends now too please :sosp::ciappa:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Gald im not a mod anymore  this is more trouble than its worth yet another one to be closed *


Yes it's likely to be closed because of one idiot.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I agree Vixie but surely it is plain to see this Catlover person could just go to another thread rather than keep stirring up trouble YET AGAIN?


Ony just laugh at this person - they are really not worth getting irritated with anymore they obviously need to stir up trble and get off on it! kinky really!:dita:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

catlover22 said:


> ohh thank you suzy, can we be best friends now too please :sosp::ciappa:


Suzy has better taste in friends and more class.


----------



## catlover22 (Mar 18, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> On the contrary...you were complaining how Cavys threads were so uninteresting. Do you forget what you write?


i didnt say i was bored tho! your the one with alzehimers love not me!!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

catlover22 said:


> i didnt say i was bored tho! your the one with alzehimers love not me!!


why you trying upset so many members???


----------



## catlover22 (Mar 18, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Suzy has better taste in friends and more class.


lol what like you??!!! you must be joking hahahah


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

catlover22 said:


> erm i think youll find it wasnt me who said i was bored!!
> and yes please do explain it to me and while your doing that il continue with my rude ways, thanks


I would just lke to say if you do continue to try and stir thing up you will be given a warning and if it continues a ban, I would also like to say if people didnt retaliate to this persons comment then it would not continue, it simple ignore the comments you dont agree with, report the ones that are offensive ect and leave the person concerned to argue amongst themselves and the mods to deal with said person appropriately


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Yes it's likely to be closed because of one idiot.


*Trouble is there everywhere like huni leeches  get rid of one and another comes along pmsl  *


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Trouble is there everywhere like huni leeches  get rid of one and another comes along pmsl  *


Very true but as Vixie just suggested....Catlover will be ignored now and hopefully they will go play with the traffic instead.


----------



## catlover22 (Mar 18, 2009)

Vixie said:


> I would just lke to say if you do continue to try and stir thing up you will be given a warning and if it continues a ban, I would also like to say if people didnt retaliate to this persons comment then it would not continue, it simple ignore the comments you dont agree with, report the ones that are offensive ect and leave the person conserned to argue amongst themselves and the mods to deal thith said person appropriately


well i hope if i get banned, free spirit and suzy get the same?! because they are the ones with as much an attitude as me and like you said they keep retaliating!! and for the record im not trying to stir anything up! :incazzato:


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

I think they are trying to get there posts up, cant someone get them off i know people been banned for less than this kiddies is talking , its just rubbish short of attencion i think , oh well have to have some i suppose, but shame to spoil good posts by decent people. or we could call it fun and ignore it.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Suzy has better taste in friends and more class. [/QUOTE
> 
> Cheers mate!:thumbup:xxxxxxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

catlover22 said:


> well i hope if i get banned, free spirit and suzy get the same?! because they are the ones with as much an attitude as me and like you said they keep retaliating!! and for the record im not trying to stir anything up! :incazzato:


If they want to ban me so be it! im not gonna worry love, seems like you are though, just chill out


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> FREE SPIRIT said:
> 
> 
> > Suzy has better taste in friends and more class. [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

teeheee 30 odd posts AND a thread in cat chat well isnt someone doing well 
big claps everyone


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Cavrooney great to see you on here again. I'm on reading quite alot but don't always post as if I don't think I have anything to add to what others have said I just keep quiet. It's nice to see all the people coming on and saying hi. Glad your feeling better and I'm excited about the prospect of puppies haw wonderful for you....Jill


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

joote said:


> teeheee 30 odd posts AND a thread in cat chat well isnt someone doing well
> big claps everyone


lol...love it.


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey Cavy i'm quite new but maybe i could be a potential (SP??) new friend of yours?
I hope your ok and congrats on the puppy news!!!
x


----------



## catlover22 (Mar 18, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...love it.


thanks guys! i know im doing so well, iv not been a member for even a week yet either!! the show of love is overwhelming me, please stop!


----------



## catlover22 (Mar 18, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> suzy93074 said:
> 
> 
> > lol...your'e welcome and i know you have more class...xxxx
> ...


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

hahah god guys dont you know speaking to each other requires a room now......... hotels will be raking it in


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

oh dear I thought I was on the Muppets thread, what are you doing here Catlover 22???

Izzie


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

Izzie999 said:


> oh dear I thought I was on the Muppets thread, what are you doing here Catlover 22???
> 
> Izzie


ohh you know showing us all how its done, did you hear she has 30 odd posts AND a thread on cat chat, i sure admire these newbies


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice to see a thread full of love....... way to go :001_tt2:


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

And i have just given my first negative rep!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

joote said:


> ohh you know showing us all how its done, did you hear she has 30 odd posts AND a thread on cat chat, i sure admire these newbies


Yeah and they had all the intelligence of a walnut.


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

isnt it funny, all the good advice i try to give out about cats ect and this is the thread i'm getting rep for.


----------



## scattyk (Jan 2, 2009)

now I don't wont to offend anyone, I think people should be intitled to there own opions - if everyone agreed we'd all soon be bored.

I have been following both threads this afternoon and think some comments on here are really off putting for newbies - who would want to join a so called friendly forum with so many arguments and back biting?

If anyone upsets anyone and you have a problem, why not fight it out with yourselfs via PM's rather than involve everyone else and scare people away from the forum?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *Lol i agree....................I gotta feed my troll later
> 
> C'mon now all play nicely thank you :thumbup: :thumbup: an bordie me box is ready lol :thumbup:*


wil fill it later then


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


>


Dont cha just love that!!....:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> Dont cha just love that!!....:smilewinkgrin:


lol...yes it's very apt sometimes


----------



## mistique57 (Feb 22, 2009)

I am a newbie on here is it like this all the time,lol,cavrooney i noticed u have cav at the begging of your name is that because u have cavs,and do u have cav babies due if so how nice,i have cavs and am waiting 4 one of my girlies 2 come in heat so i can have a litter of cav babies my daughter had a litter last october she has another litter due they were beautiful little babies i bought 4 of mine off her.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

mistique57 said:


> I am a newbie on here is it like this all the time,lol,cavrooney i noticed u have cav at the begging of your name is that because u have cavs,and do u have cav babies due if so how nice,i have cavs and am waiting 4 one of my girlies 2 come in heat so i can have a litter of cav babies my daughter had a litter last october she has another litter due they were beautiful little babies i bought 4 of mine off her.


No it's not like this all the time on here but every so often you get someone who likes to cause trouble. Such a shame but this forum is a very friendly place.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

this forum is lovely!

Ive only been a member for aout 3 weeks lol (ummm dnt look at my post count i talk alot of sh*te) and 99% of people are lovely!
Spoken to you in pm cav, welcome back xxx


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I couldn't reply to your last thread since it was closed 

I really believe that the majority of forum members are lovely people, and we should ignore those who are not


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Nina said:


> I couldn't reply to your last thread since it was closed
> 
> I really believe that the majority of forum members are lovely people, and we should ignore those who are not


now i know why so many people are ignoring me nina!!!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

I must be on another planet , i have been on and off most of the day i have obviously missed something


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

What is up with this place....it's just full of nasty, arguementaive, spiteful people. I just really cannot be bothered anymore.

I need to find another pet forum because this one just drains me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

funkycub said:


> What is up with this place....it's just full of nasty, arguementaive, spiteful people. I just really cannot be bothered anymore.
> 
> I need to find another pet forum because this one just drains me.


Hey you....dont you dare. We loves you to bits.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey funky club i don't know whats gone on, but please don't go


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

funkycub said:


> What is up with this place....it's just full of nasty, arguementaive, spiteful people. I just really cannot be bothered anymore.
> 
> I need to find another pet forum because this one just drains me.


Hay it will pass...honist...i have seen it all.....shut your eyes and count to a million...


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

funkycub said:


> What is up with this place....it's just full of nasty, arguementaive, spiteful people. I just really cannot be bothered anymore.
> 
> I need to find another pet forum because this one just drains me.


It will pass:thumbup1:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

What's happened?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

funkycub said:


> What is up with this place....it's just full of nasty, arguementaive, spiteful people. I just really cannot be bothered anymore.
> 
> I need to find another pet forum because this one just drains me.


What and miss out on all the 80s revival nights


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

funkycub said:


> What is up with this place....it's just full of nasty, arguementaive, spiteful people. I just really cannot be bothered anymore.
> 
> I need to find another pet forum because this one just drains me.


believe me this is a great forum it just has its up and downs like other forums will do, stick with us! (please)


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

**Sends fluffy rainbow kisses and magic fairy dust sprinkles**

I hope you like them! The people at my work love them but they're a bunch of 3 year olds so I understand if you don't feel the same way!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

yeah its a great forum stay...
some times people just dont agree on things...
we would miss you  xxx


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

hey... you just have to laugh actuLLY - what people say on email is so shocking compared to what thy would say to your face.
I would rather be abused in an email than behind my back! 

At least you can cry in private if you have to and ignore them too!! :001_unsure: ut:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Georges Mum said:


> hey... you just have to laugh actuLLY - what people say on email is so shocking compared to what thy would say to your face.
> I would rather be abused in an email than behind my back!
> 
> At least you can cry in private if you have to and ignore them too!! :001_unsure: ut:


I wouldnt let noone make me cry.....esp on here...


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

cavrooney said:


> would like to chat to all my loyal friends
> thanks for all your support lol


Can i be one of your friends? xx


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I could make an onion cry.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> I wouldnt let noone make me cry.....esp on here...


Me neither...im too thick skinned for all that...or maybe just thick.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Kathryn1 said:


> Can i be one of your friends? xx[/QUOT
> 
> awwww! im sure you have lots of friends!:001_wub:


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Me neither...im too thick skinned for all that...or maybe just thick.


well i for 1 av been in tears all afternoon :


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Kathryn1 said:


> Can i be one of your friends? xx


i will be ya friend i need all i can get


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Goat Boy said:


> well i for 1 av been in tears all afternoon :


lol...i thought you would have been. I know how this sort of thing upsets you....oh well sh!t happens.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Goat Boy said:


> well i for 1 av been in tears all afternoon :


Let me get you some tissue lolxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Let me get you some tissue lolxx


He wont use them for his tears.


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> I wouldnt let noone make me cry.....esp on here...


ooh ya are a hard nut scosh lol bet ya a bare knuckle boxer on ya days off


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> He wont use them for his tears.


lmao...............


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> He wont use them for his tears.


I know ony....he is a bit handy so ive heard!!!


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> He wont use them for his tears.


too right i will be bang at it lol thankyou suzy for ya sympathy tho


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> I know ony....he is a bit handy so ive heard!!!


thats "very handy" suze lol


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Goat Boy said:


> thats "very handy" suze lol


PMSL!!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I know ony....he is a bit handy so ive heard!!!


You heard correct Suzy  



Goat Boy said:


> too right i will be bang at it lol thankyou suzy for ya sympathy tho


Well that's what friends are for....to hand out the tissues when needed....then stand back.


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

ye ya dont want to get coated in owt


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Goat Boy said:


> ye ya dont want to get coated in owt


I will wear me rain coat:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Goat Boy said:


> ye ya dont want to get coated in owt


Exactly...friends are there to catch you when you fall...not when ya squirt.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Goat Boy said:


> ooh ya are a hard nut scosh lol bet ya a bare knuckle boxer on ya days off


Ding ding round 1!!!.....put them up!!


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> Ding ding round 1!!!.....put them up!!


ya should be on about round 15 after today with some of the ass wipes that av posted on here


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Exactly...friends are there to catch you when you fall...not when ya squirt.


pmsl!:lol::lol:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Goat Boy said:


> ya should be on about round 15 after today with some of the ass wipes that av posted on here


aww aye forgot!!...

never mind who wants a malteser??..i got a big bag..


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> aww aye forgot!!...
> 
> never mind who wants a malteser??..i got a big bag..


ooooooh yeah ill have one!!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> ooooooh yeah ill have one!!


help yar self suze... dig in...:001_tt2:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

haha 
if you want be my friend
send me a fr carnt believe im this popular
ow and thanks for all the good rep lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Cav
You have plenty of friends!!! all good uns do have!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

hey cav are you gonna join the mob?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Cav
> You have plenty of friends!!! all good uns do have!


yep i sure do!
see things are abit carmer


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Georges Mum said:


> hey cav are you gonna join the mob?


lol
still in shock


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi cav!!! long time no hear......



What have I missed, I disappear for 48 hours..... what happened?????


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

mistique57 said:


> I am a newbie on here is it like this all the time,lol,cavrooney i noticed u have cav at the begging of your name is that because u have cavs,and do u have cav babies due if so how nice,i have cavs and am waiting 4 one of my girlies 2 come in heat so i can have a litter of cav babies my daughter had a litter last october she has another litter due they were beautiful little babies i bought 4 of mine off her.


yep i got 4 ckc 
and yes fingers crossed should have pups on the way lol!
what colours have you got?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Hi cav!!! long time no hear......
> 
> What have I missed, I disappear for 48 hours..... what happened?????


hi 
eerm not alot 
just a few members causing trouble


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> hi
> eerm not alot
> just a few members causing trouble


oh dear...... not guilty... not been here for a couple of days!!! (for once i'm not in the firing ine!!!)


----------



## mistique57 (Feb 22, 2009)

cavrooney said:


> yep i got 4 ckc
> and yes fingers crossed should have pups on the way lol!
> what colours have you got?


i have 2 bleniem girls,a ruby girl,a black/tan girl,a tri girl and a tri boy,i just love them.so i have 6.the ruby is my fav color i think.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Georges Mum said:


> now i know why so many people are ignoring me nina!!!


Lol.

I guess if people get a reaction, they will continue and spats turn into nasty arguments 

Come on guys. Just ignore 

Free Spirit, I LOVE the cat pic - brill.


----------



## sammy1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Cav

Long time no speak ,for some reason last summer i could not access this great site ,but hubby did system restore 2 weeks ago and thought i would give it ago and woohoo i was able to access it again.

Jubilee passed away in january and lady also had a litter of 4 which are now 9 weeks old and we are keeping one :001_smile: little blem girl.

will be great to catch up with you even more ,chat soon


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

mistique57 said:


> i have 2 bleniem girls,a ruby girl,a black/tan girl,a tri girl and a tri boy,i just love them.so i have 6.the ruby is my fav color i think.


ooow i not got a black n tan yet
ruby it also my fave colour!
i got 3 girls and 1 boy


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

A very good Morning Karen:thumbup:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

sammy1 said:


> Hi Cav
> 
> Long time no speak ,for some reason last summer i could not access this great site ,but hubby did system restore 2 weeks ago and thought i would give it ago and woohoo i was able to access it again.
> 
> ...


hi hun

so sorry to hear you lost jubilee.

though you had left glad to see you back we be nice catching up again!
lots of newbies on here,i dont come on as much as i use to but still pop on have a look what is going on

speek soon 
xx

glad your back


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> A very good Morning Karen:thumbup:


good morning!
just took the kids school and walked half the dogs lol!
take the others in half hour


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

cavrooney said:


> good morning!
> just took the kids school and walked half the dogs lol!
> take the others in half hour


Which half did you walk KAren?? the front arf or the back arf


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Which half did you walk KAren?? the front arf or the back arf


haha i carnt manage them all together,end up all tangled :blushing:


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*morning huni  glad to see u still here  lovely morning but a bit windy *


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *morning huni  glad to see u still here  lovely morning but a bit windy *


hi hun
well i wont be pushed out like that!
its not windy here!
what you up to today?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Good morning everyone! hope we are all well today:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Morning Karen lovely to see you online.xxxxxxx*


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Good morning everyone! hope we are all well today:biggrin::biggrin:


good morning
lol im still here
thanks for the fr


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Morning Karen lovely to see you online.xxxxxxx*


 good morning tooooooooooooo yooooooooooooou sexy jan


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> good morning
> lol im still here
> thanks for the fr


Glad u still herexxx:thumbsup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Morning Karen lovely to see you online.xxxxxxx*


Morning Jan!xxxxxxxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> good morning tooooooooooooo yooooooooooooou sexy jan


*
pmsl.well now thats a new title, thankyou kindly.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

cavrooney said:


> hi hun
> well i wont be pushed out like that!
> its not windy here!
> what you up to today?


*not much today after i have cleaned and groomed my cats im only gona pester you lot    *


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> pmsl.well now thats a new title, thankyou kindly.*


haha thought you would like it 

what colour is your hair today?
pink or blue maybe?


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> would like to chat to all my loyal friends
> thanks for all your support lol


Hey hi hun how are you, were have you been i felt really sad thought you had deserted us, hope your well chicki dee dont leave it as long next time missed ya


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

hello mobsters 
top of the morning to you,


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

staflove said:


> Hey hi hun how are you, were have you been i felt really sad thought you had deserted us, hope your well chicki dee dont leave it as long next time missed ya


aaar thank you:001_wub:
me missed our little chats to,how are you gettin on with your new dog?
promise to come more


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> aaar thank you:001_wub:
> me missed our little chats to,how are you gettin on with your new dog?
> promise to come more


Hes a little gem can do anything with him now, he speaks to command sits downs stands closers doors, and he dose not eat my house it took a while to trian him but hes so full of himself and really come out of his shell hes a diffrent dog got loads of confidence now hes a bugger at times but he landed on his feet having me as is mum


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

staflove said:


> Hes a little gem can do anything with him now, he speaks to command sits downs stands closers doors, and he dose not eat my house it took a while to trian him but hes so full of himself and really come out of his shell hes a diffrent dog got loads of confidence now hes a bugger at times but he landed on his feet having me as is mum


ooow wow that sounds perfect and yep he sure did get a great mum
you must be so proud of him


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> ooow wow that sounds perfect and yep he sure did get a great mum
> you must be so proud of him


I am proud, really nice to talk to you, dont leave keep bobing in hun to say hi to us you have made my day now hun take care sweetie


----------

